# Cascade Imperial Voyage Pale Ale



## Hitman (28/11/09)

G'day,

For anyone who is like me and still exhausting all K&K combos I have just sampled the topic title after two months in the cupboard and the verdict is lovely. I purchased a tin of goo, brewcraft kit convert and US-05.

I would be useless at critiquing this on the palate, but I do enjoy James Squire Golden Ale, and it does have similarities to that, which i was well stoked with.


----------

